# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Hotel experiences in Bangalore

## endsplist

I have stayed at the Vivanta Taj Whitefield on previous trips to Bangalore. I have the opportunity now to choose a different hotel if I wish. Can anyone relate their experiences and offer recommendations of another hotel to the East/North East of the airport?

Thanks.

----------


## jaspertailor

The other good Hotels in Bangalore are Le Meridian, The oberoi, Shilton Royale and Taj West End. Among these all hotel the best hotel is Taj West End. You have to experience these hotel I hope you will enjoy the luxury and pleasure there.

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! it really helped me a lot. Thanks buddy for that supporting info.






Cheap flights to Kingston

----------


## heuzonanna

Bangalore is nice city which is called the techno hub of India. It is great city and metro city where we can get all kind of essential need such as accommodation, food, first aid to biggest hospital and many more. We are finding many hotel from the 3 Stars to 7 stars with good facilities. Here people are too much lovable so that we can not get any kind of difficulty.

----------


## Ryasko

I really liked thisinformation.

----------


## steefen1

I reads all information Related to Johannesburg it is really goods.

----------


## joneynaheval

Other good hotels in Bangalore are Le Royal Meridian, Oberoi, Taj West End Shelton. Among these is all best hotel Taj West End. You have to experience this hotel and hope you will enjoy the luxury and pleasure there.

----------


## rojpetric

its nice hotel but i like other one which is  confortable for me.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I have seen Bangalore during India trip and that was great experience. I stayed in ITC Royal Gardenia hotel in Bangalore for 3 days. It is very luxury 5 star hotel. It provides multi cuisines restaurant, well furnished rooms with all modern facilities like AC, Internet and so many other. This hotel also offers fitness centre, Business Center, Spa Facility etc.

----------


## teena4gupta

Bangalore is most amazing & popular state of India !Bangalore is the capital of the Indian state of Karnataka. Located on the Deccan Plateau in the south-eastern part of Karnataka. It is also believed that Bangalore is India's third most amazing populous city of India. I have been in Bangalore & stay in Bangalore's Hotel. It was a really nice experience with Bangalore Hotel.

----------


## claudiacarbis

Teena has well explain for Hotel experiences in Bangalore. I have been also in Bangalore but I couldn't give up this kind of well explanation for Bangalore hotel.

----------


## davidsmith36

Sterlings Mac Hotel Bengaluru is really good one.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Book Bangalore's top surprises planners, romantic candle light dinners, roof-top, poolside private candle light dinner at star hotels, restaurants, resorts with App bookmyshow.

----------

